
Millions of Americans Flood Mexico for Health Care: The Caravan Not Heard About - myinnerbanjo
https://truthout.org/articles/millions-of-americans-flood-into-mexico-for-health-care/
======
ntw1103
Those Americans talked about are going over to purchase services, and then
return. "and come back for dinner" says the article. The difference being that
the other direction of refugees are not seeking to purchase services, and
don't seem to have any intention of returning/leaving the US. I imagine things
would be different if the refugees were coming in to spend money, and then
leaving, instead of using resources paid for by Citizen tax dollars, and
commuting crimes, and refusing to participate in the systems in place.

